# Car just back from the bodyshop



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And I'm not overly impressed. The rear nearside quarter panel on wifey's Megane was sprayed after Christmas following a light knock.

There were some marks under the lacquer and I left it back in to have the panel repainted. This was done last week but I've been left with this, and I'm not impressed.

Looks like serious overspray or something.




























The whole car feels rough and I found this on the tailgate....




























Now I plan to tackle this myself as I really don't trust the body shop enough to give them a third go at putting things right.

Had a go with a fine clay bar and it is very slow going. The panels are like sandpaper!!!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cooks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You really should take it back as you can't let them get away with that.

If you start messing with it and don't get good results and then have to go back, they might end up blaming you for causing more harm. 

At worst I'd be down at the bodyshop looking for a refund to go elsewhere.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Agree with Kerr,

Take it back - talk to the manager and tell him they've had it twice now - enough is enough. Arrange with them to have it sent somewhere that will correct their poor workmanship and they will pick up the bill.

That's the route to take with them.

Feel for you Cookie on this one

If necessary talk to Head office of the Franchise or Renault - they may help..

Let us know how you go
Cheers Ben


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. I'm going to take a run over tomorrow but I'm really not happy letting them anywhere near it. 

They initially got about £850 for repairing a small ding to the quarter panel and a scratch to the alloy. Any wonder insurance premiums are hugely inflated. 

My point is that he's been very well paid for a job that has yet to be done to my satisfaction. 

Cooks


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the other guys are much more knowledgeable on the route to take with this, apologies for not being more help.

Not nice to see you paying good money and getting bad service though, so best of luck in getting it sorted and hope it is done at the culprits expense, not yours.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with kerr, dont touch it yourself or you could find you will be paying for the repair again.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Insurance approved repairer ??


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to echo the points made above. Give the bodyshop a chance to fix it, if they cannot or will not then at least you have given them the chance


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys, it's really appreciated.

I'm definitely going to go back to them, I absolutely agree that they should put it right but I really have no confidence in them now and I'd almost rather pay someone else to do it properly rather than waste time and experience more aggravation and be in teh same position in a number of weeks time. 

I might take a run over to Orchard County Detailing and pay Ronnie to do an assessment of the paintwork, then use that as my ammunition for returning the car to them. At least it'll be a professional opinion.

Thanks again guys - it'll probably be a few days before I manage to get back on this issue but will let you know how it goes anyway.

BTW - Ted, you aren't over this way on hols any time soon??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

James Bagguley said:


> I think the other guys are much more knowledgeable on the route to take with this, apologies for not being more help.
> 
> Not nice to see you paying good money and getting bad service though, so best of luck in getting it sorted and hope it is done at the culprits expense, not yours.


Cheers bud - just a total pain when you just want a job done right. In my experience I have yet to find a good bodyshop over here. It seems to be the old adage where you can pick two out of the three service standards:Good, Cheap and Quick, so
It'll be Cheap and Quick but it wont be good; or
It'll be Good and cheap but it wont be quick...... etc etc etc

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rundie said:


> Insurance approved repairer ??


Hi Rundie - Yes they're insurance approved. As a bit of background, my wife was in traffic, negotiating a roundabout on her way home from work on 19th December and a girl decided she had spent enough time waiting to enter onto the roundabout and drove into the passenger's side of my wife's car, albeit at a very low speed. We had to put it through the insurance as the girl said it was my wife's fault!!!!!! Her insurance ended up paying the full cost of the repair, but because she disputed liability, we were appointed a solicitor and crash investigation team plus a courtesy car.

For a £300 odd repair, it ended up costing the insurance company over 2 and a half grand.

Nuts eh!

Cooks


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I always choose my own repairer, picked from previous experience or reviews. In my experience many of the big insurance company approved repairers are appointed on price rather than quality, in the short term it seems hassle free but long term it's more aggro than insisting on your own body shop.
Hope you get it sorted, twice is enough, now insist on a decent place putting it right.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok working with in the bodyshop industry for over 10 years now I'll hopefully give you the details you need. 

Point 1.

The issue you have on the edges is caused by foam edge tape in the shut. It is used to alow a small amount of paint to blend in. This is standard practise and fine if is it then flatted back and polished up. They may be able to do this on yours but to me that looks like basecoat that has gone a bit heavy on the edge. 

Point 2. 

The marks you see are called swet marks. It's caused by the car being wet when the polythene sheeting has been put over the car and then when the car has baked it has caused those marks. They can be polished out but can be an **** somtimes. 

The car sounds like it is covered in overspray aswell. 

If I was you I would take it back and calmly explain the situation. They will be more helpful if your nice to them. 

If there not willing to help or get arsey, Contact your insurance company saying you want it to go elsewhere. You can choose this place or they will advise a place. 

Most insurance company have a few shops in the area incase the first one gets to busy. They will then bill the other bodyshop. 

Hopefully that has helped a bit.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Graeme, 

I really appreciate all that information. At least I can say with confidence when I return to them that the marks on the bodywork were caused by the baking process.

The body shop are also affiliated to the accident management company we used at Christmas so there's another avenue for me to potentially use, should the need arise.

Again, thanks guys. Really appreciating all the help. 

Cooks


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The soft edge foam is ****e,we have it but only use it to stop paint gettin in the gap,I use masking tape to give a soft edge and if done correct it is invisible edge.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

toddy23 said:


> The soft edge foam is ****e,we have it but only use it to stop paint gettin in the gap,I use masking tape to give a soft edge and if done correct it is invisible edge.


I remember seeing a friend working in a body shop years ago and doubling the tape back on itself to create the soft edge.

Cheers btw.

Cooks


----------



## dan1991 (Mar 28, 2014)

I used to work in a bodyshop and all I can say is that is shocking! take it back. and dont bring it home until you have fully inspected the work done and make sure you are happy.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

toddy23 said:


> The soft edge foam is ****e,we have it but only use it to stop paint gettin in the gap,I use masking tape to give a soft edge and if done correct it is invisible edge.


What type are you using. There are many out there. My preference is jtape. Either the one that goes on the back edge of the door shut or my preference is the no edge blending tape. Very good for a multiple of things.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Had the same sort of issue with a company in Swindon I said enough was enough when they put tyres on the wrong way , the insurance company gave me a choice where to go so went with a main stream Ford


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Quick update.

Took a run up to the body shop this Morning. Didn't have the wife's car bit had taken loads of pictures. Had a firm but friendly word and they're more than happy for me to have a go at correcting. They know how I look after the cars. They also said if there are any issues after I've done my bit, bring it back and they'll put it right! 

Have to admit I'm more than a little surprised but over the moon..

Cooks


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The j tape is a bit better cos it's thinner but sometimes it falls off,this is the way I do it.
































Soz about the **** pictures,also it takes lots of practice to run big lengths off but once you can do it right it's the best soft edge you will ever use.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Soft edge foams are shyte complete waste of time. I do it same way as toddy's just showed and never had any problems.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Soft edge is great for sealing off the inside of the door so no overspray goes inside. I use it along with the folded tape. It's surprising how many bodyshops don't finish off the shuts properly.
Cheers
David


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

CD Cornwall said:


> Soft edge is great for sealing off the inside of the door so no overspray goes inside. I use it along with the folded tape. It's surprising how many bodyshops don't finish off the shuts properly.
> Cheers
> David


Cheers David. 
Sadly I've yet to find a body shop in NO that finishes any jobs to a good standard.

Cooks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Hi Rundie - Yes they're insurance approved. As a bit of background, my wife was in traffic, negotiating a roundabout on her way home from work on 19th December and a girl decided she had spent enough time waiting to enter onto the roundabout and drove into the passenger's side of my wife's car, albeit at a very low speed. We had to put it through the insurance as the girl said it was my wife's fault!!!!!! Her insurance ended up paying the full cost of the repair, but because she disputed liability, we were appointed a solicitor and crash investigation team plus a courtesy car.
> 
> For a £300 odd repair, it ended up costing the insurance company over 2 and a half grand.
> 
> ...


:doublesho silly price and awful work, as has been said get it back to them and see what they say, terrible, don't know how anyone could send that back to the paying customer and think its acceptable.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Would the person who painted this car accept this work if it was his car getting done in another bodyshop?would he ******


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cooks.

I wouldnt trust that. let them sort it out. they messed it up after all.

Yes there happy for you to sort it... why? Because you are paying for them to sort out their balls up.

Bodyshop need to put it right and continue doing so until your happy. Hold on to the photos and if they dont sort it to your expectations then you can go direct to approving body.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys, 

SJK - thanks chum, I agree. I've spent a bit of time and just removed the overspray and sweat marks from the car. I told them that I'm not happy. I also dont want them going anywhere near the other parts of the car with a manky polishing pad, G3 and a rotary. The car was in really good order up to this point. Anyhoo, overspray has taken about 5-6 hours off my time so far. Any wonder they didn't take it off. The other bits will have to go back as I really want them to appreciate how bad the paint job was finished. 

This is a bit of a saga...

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

toddy23 said:


> Would the person who painted this car accept this work if it was his car getting done in another bodyshop?would he ******


In all honesty he probably would. :doublesho:wall:


----------

